
Loading images gracefully with react-image-appear - amdsouza92
https://arunmichaeldsouza.com/blog/loading-images-gracefully-with-react-image-appear
======
necovek
There is a claim that "progressively loading images tend to degrade the
overall user experience of a web application", but even if I accept that at
face value (which I don't), I find it strange that they'd compare baseline
JPEG loading instead of the progressive JPEG loading (you'd mostly want this
for large files, thus mostly photographs, thus JPEG :).

I would argue that progressive JPEGs are more "graceful" than spinning gifs.

That actually reminds me of the image preloaders we had in the late 90s/early
00s with JS ;-)

